

Why Working From Home Is The Worst Of Both Worlds - peacewise
http://www.fastcompany.com/3006478/why-working-home-worst-both-worlds

======
RougeFemme
As always - _it depends_. I had none of these issues when I worked at home.
First, you have to be disciplined (or sloppy enough, like me) to tolerate the
dusbunnies. And when I had young kids, my kids didn't stay home while I
worked. The younger one still went to daycare and the older ones still went to
after-school care. My kids weren't confused at all. But working at home
allowed me the luxury of. . .choosing 1 or 2 days a week to help with some
after school activity, using my lunch time to tutor at school once or twice a
month, letting my kids sleep later in the a.m. (since I know longer had the
commute), etc.

------
paulhauggis
I've been doing it for a couple of years now. It's not for everyone. You need
the same type of discipline that is required to run your own company.

I still feel like I'm working for myself because of the flexibility and
because I have no commute, I can use every minute of the day (I used to waste
2+ hours per day commuting).

If you are interested in a long-term career, it's not as nice. Out-of-sight
really is out-of-mind. You will most likely get passed over for promotions.

